# Changing Settings After Dirac Calibration



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Changing system settings (like speaker size or crossover) can mess up any auto-setup after it's already been run. What I'd like to know is: "For Dirac Live LE, is another calibration required to restore performance, or can you just change the setting back?" Does it work that way for all Dirac versions, or only for the Emotiva version on the XMC-1 pre/pro?

EDIT:
For example, if mains are set to small and crossed at 60Hz before calibration, AND they are changed to 80 Hz after calibration, I expect the calibration to be invalidated. BUT what happens if the setting is changed back from 60Hz to 80 Hz - does the calibration still work correctly?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Flavio?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lumen said:


> Changing system settings (like speaker size or crossover) can mess up any auto-setup after it's already been run. What I'd like to know is: "For Dirac Live LE, is another calibration required to restore performance, or can you just change the setting back?" Does it work that way for all Dirac versions, or only for the Emotiva version on the XMC-1 pre/pro?


*EDIT EDIT EDIT*
The XMC1 can accommodate only one correction at a time. So, if you change something that demands a new calibration, you can only go back to the original by reloading it from the PC. As with the so-called full DL for Emotiva ($99), you can store multiple calibrations on your computer for re-use.

See http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-73#DVBFhScFYUigkmft.97


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lumen said:


> Thank you!


See my edited comments. I needed to refresh my memory and correct my statements.


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Lumen said:


> Changing system settings (like speaker size or crossover) can mess up any auto-setup after it's already been run. What I'd like to know is: "For Dirac Live LE, is another calibration required to restore performance, or can you just change the setting back?" Does it work that way for all Dirac versions, or only for the Emotiva version on the XMC-1 pre/pro?
> 
> EDIT:
> For example, if mains are set to small and crossed at 60Hz before calibration, AND they are changed to 80 Hz after calibration, I expect the calibration to be invalidated. BUT what happens if the setting is changed back from 60Hz to 80 Hz - does the calibration still work correctly?


For the XMC-1 I do not believe that x-over setting has any impact on DIRAC measurements so you can change those without issue. So there is no need to rerun DIRAC. Same goes for individual channel levels, just in case you do not like where DIRAC leave them.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Kal Rubinson said:


> *EDIT EDIT EDIT*
> The XMC1 can accommodate only one correction at a time. So, if you change something that demands a new calibration, you can only go back to the original by reloading it from the PC. As with the so-called full DL for Emotiva ($99), you can store multiple calibrations on your computer for re-use.
> 
> See http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-73#DVBFhScFYUigkmft.97


Thanks for sharing the review, Kal. I learned Full DL's individual channel-level controls help when gain and sensitivity vary relatively greatly. Definitely plan to try them my for my next calibration. While I'm more than satisfied with Dirac's results, it's always fun to tweak. Who knows, matching levels with fine adjustments may improve surround effects and speaker-to-speaker transitions!

Incidentally, I've successfully switched between multiple calibrations by storing them in subdirectories on a USB flash drive. Storage and retrieval is accomplished through the XMC-1's BACKUP CONFIG and its RESTORE CONFIG features in the ADVANCED SETTINGS menu. Just use a laptop or other computer to create subdirectories for each calibration (contained within the backup file). Then copy them over the top-level Emotiva file one at a time. Using the front-panel USB port, users can switch between calibrations in seconds. And the number is limited only by the size of the flash drive!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay,found some more info on the topic from the Emotiva XMC-1 Dirac Live User Manual Addendum:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"_Before starting the Dirac Live Calibration Tool on your computer, you must set the Sizes of your speakers in the Dirac Preset on your XMC-1. To do so, use the Setup Menu on your XMC-1 (Menu | Setup | Speakers | Dirac | Size ).

Note: While nothing will prevent you from changing these settings after you run Dirac Live, we STRONGLY recommend that you *configure them correctly before running Dirac Live, and avoid changing them after Dirac Live has been run.* DIRAC LIVE WILL NOT CALCULATE CORRECTION FILTERS FOR ANY SPEAKERS THAT ARE SET TO NONE IN THE DIRAC SPEAKER PRESET WHEN DLCT IS RUN. Setting a speaker to Large or Small afterwards, that was set to None when DLCT was run, will result in a “stale” correction filter being assigned to that speaker, which will produce unpredictable results.

Note: You MUST set the Speaker Size settings in the Dirac Speaker Preset on your XMC-1 to 
match your room and speaker configuration BEFORE starting DLCT. You will NOT be able to 
change these settings once DLCT is running because the controls on your XMC-1 will not be 
available while DLCT is running._"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In essence, Emotiva asserts that unpredictable results occur when first declaring the absence of a speaker set (before calibration), but then setting the formerly absent speaker to small or large after the correction filters have been downloaded. In short:

GOOD CAL
Dirac Settings - Set speaker size/xover & sub type/slope
Perform calibration and download correction filters
Leave settings from Step-1 alone!
BAD CAL
Dirac Settings - Set speaker size/xover & sub type/slope
Perform calibration and download correction filters
Change one or more settings from Step-1

Rephrasing my original question: 
IF one or more XMC-1 Dirac settings are changed after filters are downloaded
AND the changed values are restored
THEN is system performance restored to original calibration specs
OR is a new calibration required to restore performance?


----------

